
Is the bubble back?  Bleeding red CampusU Files for IPO - sbraford
http://www.thealarmclock.com/mt/archives/2007/06/collegiate_soci.html
======
gyro_robo
_CampusU has filed to go public on the Nasdaq where it plans to raise $28.8M._

Doesn't this further argue that going public is beside the point? The point is
making money, and when you're that small, the whims of investors can wipe you
right out. Another reason Google doesn't split its stock.

